# Wood  chip question.



## jh45gun (Dec 10, 2015)

Can you use wood chips and chunks in those smoking tubes and trays they sell? Or are they pellet only.


----------



## travisty (Dec 10, 2015)

The A-Maze-N smokers are generally pellet only. You can also do the fine "dust" chips in the maze smoker (AMNPS) but the tubes (AMNTS) only works with pellets.

Just as a note I had TRIED to do chips in the maze once, just to see, and no it for sure doesn't work with chips


----------



## jh45gun (Dec 10, 2015)

Ok thank. Any one have a suggestion for using chips and  hunks in a homemade wood box cold smoker. I know about using a hot plate. Was wondering about other methods that won't cost an arm and leg.


----------



## travisty (Dec 10, 2015)

Depends...

What sort of smoker are you using? Also Amaze products are having a 20% off and free shipping sale on their site right now. As far as pellets go you can get a 20lb bag on amazon for just $20. The AMNPS and AMNTS (better for high elevation) are probably your best and cheapest bet no matter how you spin it IMHO.

A really cheap "ghetto" method I used for years until I got an AMNTS, is to stick a cheap soldering iron into a mug filled with chips. this actually generates a good amount of smoke, but it can sometimes pull the temps up in a small chamber. should be okay in a grill or a 30" or bigger chamber.

Ive had the rim of the soldering iron melt a couple of times so you can either pre-melt it off with a torch, or you can wrap it in a silicone hot pad/ trivet to protect it from the heat.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 10, 2015)

yup..  a cheap (new. not one that's been used for soldering already) soldering iron...  I used a big soup can..  drilled a hole in the side at the bottom for the tip of the iron to go in..  filled with chips... put a cover of aluminum foil, with holes poked in it, over the top (this seem to make them last longer)...  I used a big cardboard box set down over the top of stackable racks and the cold smoker...  put a vent in the box at bottom on one side and top of the other side....  worked great for cold smoking (cheese, eggs, etc.)....  I still have the set up too...  

That's the only way I know of to be able to use chips for cold smoking...


----------



## jh45gun (Dec 10, 2015)

Well know a pan and a hotplate works too. That soldering pencil sounds interesting.


----------



## travisty (Dec 11, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> yup.. a cheap (new. not one that's been used for soldering already) soldering iron... I used a big soup can.. drilled a hole in the side at the bottom for the tip of the iron to go in.. filled with chips... put a cover of aluminum foil, with holes poked in it, over the top (this seem to make them last longer)... I used a big cardboard box set down over the top of stackable racks and the cold smoker... put a vent in the box at bottom on one side and top of the other side.... worked great for cold smoking (cheese, eggs, etc.).... I still have the set up too...
> 
> That's the only way I know of to be able to use chips for cold smoking...


Never thought of using a can like that... That's a great idea to keep the handle from melting, I actually use a stainless canister like they use at restaurants/ buffets to hold silverware in, I think ill go ahead and drill a side in that and try that, as I can usually only get 3-5 smokes out of one iron before it is unusable due to the handle melting off. As mentioned I do use an AMNTS now myself, but still like to have other options in the arsenal. Good note on the soldering iron being new, didn't think to mention that!


----------

